# What Does Os And Ods Mean



## susan/vt

Well, I'm asking what may be a really dumb question but on our Outback main panel there are lights that are labeled OS and ODS. We know which ones come on when we push which button but I can't for the life of me figure out what OS and ODS mean. DH is an engineer and he has no idea either. We thought OS might mean OutSide but what does ODS mean.

susan/vt


----------



## hautevue

I'm fairly sure that in Opthamology, etc., OD and OS refer to the eyes--OD Ocular Dextra is the right eye, OS Ocular Sinister is the left eye.

I can't believe Gilligan would know which label to put where.

Which light comes on when you push what button? Is the button labeled? Where is it?









If OS is outside, does the outside light come on? Then ODS must be the Other Darn Side...


----------



## susan/vt

LOL- yes, they are outside. I think I like Other Darn Side. We ended up switching the switches. We wanted the switch nearest the door to turn on the lights just outside the door and the switch farther from the door to turn on the light on the other side. Does that make sense. It made sense to us. So someday someone else who knows what those stupid labels really mean is going to think the switches are wired wrong.

susan/vt


----------



## Nathan

Typically the orange light is the porch light and the big round white ones are "Security Lights"

Not sure what they were thinking here.....


----------



## Ghosty

OS = Outside Side

ODS = Outside Driver's Side


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Mine are labeled Porch Flood Flood Interior. I like OS and and "other darn side" better.


----------



## susan/vt

LOL Wait till I tell himself that I was right. Well, close to right, thinking the D referred to driver's side. Of course, you aren't driving it when you are using the lights. Like I said we switched them. We also switched the setup in the bathroom. Seemed like the first switch you could reach on the way in should turn on the light and the next one could turn on the fan, not the other way around. Small mods. That's my DH's plan.

susan/vt


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Huh. you got labels?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Label maker + 5 minutes = No More "What Does This Switch Do" Questions.


----------



## susan/vt

I have labels on the panel right by the door. I know I need to take some pictures. When we go out next weekend, I will take lots of pictures but I'm much too lazy to go out the door and take pictures tonight.


----------



## susan/vt

Ok, I went and found an image. Google is my friend. 
Hope I did this right.










As you can see, everything is nicely labeled. Just didn't know what it meant.

susan/vt

Edited to try again to post the picture. Sorry


----------



## Lacy286

I suppose Left and Right would have been WAY too confusing for Gilligan, huh?!


----------



## susan/vt

And you can see that as you are facing the panel the light that is on your left would be the one you turn on by pushing the switch on the right. And the light on the your right would be turned on by pushing the switch on the left. Properly labeled, assuming you understood the secret code of OS and ODS. I do have to admit I love, love, love the power glide room and awning. Sure beats getting down on my hands and knees and cranking out the slide with a handle under the sofa like in my old camper.

susan/vt


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Oregon_Camper said:


> Label maker + 5 minutes = No More "What Does This Switch Do" Questions.


WOW! I cant believe that took 5 minutes!








Amazing! It dosen't even lay flat. 
Good job Jim...really, good job.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> WOW! I cant believe that took 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! It dosen't even lay flat.
> Good job Jim...really, good job.


Of all the people on this forum, I knew YOU would be the one to say something.









It is flat now...


----------



## muddy tires

Our rear slide supports are labeled "DS" and "ODS". During our PDI, the dealer told us to make sure we got the brackets on the proper sides as there could be a difference. He told us that "DS" was "Door Side" and "ODS" was "Opposite Door Side". I've seen these labels elsewhere on very expensive motor homes and figured that he must have been right.


----------



## susan/vt

Well, that's interesting. If that's what it means, then they were labeled wrong and we have now rectified that problem. Guess as long as we know which light we are turning on, that's the big thing. We don't have a rear slide so no issue that way.

susan/vt


----------



## CdnOutback

I thought it was "Driver's side" and "Other Driver's Side" because that is where my wife sits...


----------



## luverofpeanuts

CdnOutback said:


> I thought it was "Driver's side" and "Other Driver's Side" because that is where my wife sits...










lol...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

CdnOutback said:


> I thought it was "Driver's side" and "Other Driver's Side" because that is where my wife sits...


----------



## Yianni

DS denotes Door Side and ODS denotes Off Door Side

Door-Side (DS): The Door-Side (DS) of an RV typically describes the side of the RV that has the primary entry door. On most RVs, this would be on the curb side or in the context of your tow vehicle, the passenger side.

Off-Door-Side (ODS): typically describes the side of the RV that is opposite the primary entry door. On most RVs, this would be on the street side or in the context of your tow vehicle, the drivers side.


----------



## susan/vt

Well, that makes sense too but if that is the case the lights were mislabeled to start and we fixed it. I'm very confused now. LOL

susan/vt


----------

